# Win98SE Startup - Strange issue



## Danbo (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi all. Here's what's happening. Everything seems to go through a normal boot process, but when it gets to the desktop (with the blue-green background), the bottom taskbar briefly flashes on then disappears. None of the desktop icons appear. I end up with the blank aqua desktop and a mouse pointer, but nothing else. When I hit "Ctl-Alt-Del" and bring up the Close Program dialog box, it is totally empty (no running processes). The same thing occurs when I boot into Safe Mode.

I have already attempted to restore to a previous Registry from a date prior to the issues occurring (7/8/03). The regcheck claims that there are no problems with the Registry.

I'm far from high tech, but consider myself reasonably computer literate. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This problem is usually associated with damage, or more likely, version conflict with respect to Explorer/Internet Explorer "shell" files. Often it occurs after a bad IE update or after some newly installed program replaces one of those files.

The approach taken to fixing it depends on how much time you want to spend and how adventurous and computer competent you are.

The quickest method is often just a Windows overinstall. But there is another one that often works, though it is not necessarily faster. This is to boot with a different shell program, not explorer.exe, and remove Internet Explorer, going back to a previous version; or update IE, which is sometimes possible.

If you decide to try the overinstall,, you need to keep Windows from trying to keep the current version, and there is a special command line to run before overinstalling.

If you want to try the more adventuorous way, here it is:

Boot to a command prompt using the Startup Menu.

At the c:> prompt enter:

*cd windows
edit system.ini*

Look for the shell=explorer.exe line under the [Boot] header and modify it to read: *shell=winfile.exe* or *shell=progman.exe*

>> press Alt+F, then x to access the File Save and Exit menu. Save the file and exit.

Ctrl-Alt-Del to reboot.

Now you should be in a Windows 3.1 environment.

*edit* best results have been obtained by first trying to re-run IE setup rather than removing first. See the thumbnail attachment for the location.

*note* once you have either removed IE or re-run setup, you must re-edit system.ini to change the shell back to explorer.exe. You can do this in winfile by selecting File > Run: system.ini. It will open in Notepad and you can make and save the change there.

If you want to try removing or repairing IE:

File> Run, enter: *control appwiz.cpl* and you have Add/Remove Programs. Try removing Internet Explorer.

If it fails, try running it, you will find iexplore.exe in the internet explorer programs folder, indicated with DOS shortnames. Or find a favorites shortcut and launch it. You may find yourself connected to the internet. You can try going to the Internet Explorer HomePage:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/default.asp

and getining the latest version.

IF you want to overinstall, boot to a command prompt first and enter this line:

*ren c:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll iemigrat.old*

for what it's worth....

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q249/1/91.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Danbo (Jun 12, 2001)

Added note: This did occur after an installation (software called Dazzle that came with a Smart Media reader).

I appreciate your input Rog. One other quick question. If I do go with the overinstall method, can I upgrade at the same time? I've been planning to upgrade to XP anyway. My biggest concern is losing all of the installed applications that are already present. Many of them were downloaded direct from the software vendors, which has become my preferred method since getting a cable modem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would imagine so, of course you must have the "upgrade" version of XP and you should really review their compatibility guidelines first.

The only problem I would forsee is that if the orginal errors are unresolved and you decide to uninstall the upgraded version, you will be returned to a non-functional 98 SE.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;winxpstart

By the way, if you can read that wininit.bak file if present, look for one of these:

Shdocvw.dll, Mshtml.dll, Comctl32.dll, and Shlwapi.dll

the only one I might expect a smart card reader to mess with with be comctl32.dll a "common controls" dll, but who knows.

You might be able to find the original in the location c:\windows\sysbckup

Also, if the software for the Smart Card reader is listed in Add/Remove programs, try removing that. You should be able to do this from Winfile after running control appwiz.cpl


----------



## JulesatA2Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! It worked, Rolling Rog...the only difference was when I tried to uninstall IE, I got a message asking if I wanted to repair, (instead of uninstall)...

When I did the first restart, I got a blue-screen VxD error, before all of the icons were all loaded to the desktop. I then booted in safe mode, and then another normal mode boot.

:up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Actually I have tried to emphasize it is best to re-run setup as a first effort, if it is there. Uninstalling takes you back to your last version of IE. When that succeeds, you need to upgrade and repatch.

And yes the repair option is offered when you first click "remove". It's worth trying but usually does not succeed.


----------



## JulesatA2Z (Jan 19, 2005)

It took me back to IE 5.5, and then my MSN browser wouldn't let me log in until I upgraded the IE to 6.0...

Computers! Ya gotta love 'em!!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, that's an MSN thing of course.  Be sure to reinstall the latest "cumulative" patch as well.

Of course you're most welcome for the help!


----------



## JulesatA2Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Just finished doing that! Again, I really do appreciate your help! Since I just joined today, I don't know how to close the thread, though!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We don't normally "close" them unless there is a reason to forestall further posts to it. You can however always select the "Thread Tools" tab and mark it "Solved". I did that for you in the one you posted.


----------

